# meet my hubbys dog:)



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

meet my hubbys dog he is so in love with him and i have been warned to keep my hands of him although he is to cute





























his name is nico bellick(sp) as you can tell he took the pics


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Awww he is way to cute! I would def have trouble keeping my hands off the little guy


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

well it is hard as he goes to work with him lol
thanks


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

He's gorgeous! I love his little muzzle!!!


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

He is adorable. Looks like my baby.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

what a cutie, i would be tempted to sneak a cuddle when hubby was not looking


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

awww what a cutie  i'd be cuddling with him all the time


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

He's a doll! Good luck keeping your hands off of him!! lol


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Willowanne said:


> He's gorgeous! I love his little muzzle!!!


me, too! actually, i love his whole little face. if i were looking for a puppy, i would want someone who looks pretty much like him :love7:
he is a beautiful, gorgeous, puppy and your husband is so lucky

EDIT: ok, im talking to freedomchis--i should have known! of course, your dogs/your husbands dogs are going to be near perfect


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww hes so cuuuteee!! my other half wanted a chi that looked like him, he ended up with a king charles cav lol but he has the same markings so its kinda the same... lol!!! But He is sooo cute i just want to hug him and kiss that lil nose!! awwwww!!xxx


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

He sure is a cute little guy! What a sweet face.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awwww thanks guy
chibellaxo you are too funny lol


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh he is so cute, I know where your husband got the name of his dog. He must be a gamer, if he named his puppy that name.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

he is a gamer lol GTA all the way for him


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> he is a gamer lol GTA all the way for him


Lol I thought so, My husband is the same way. Me too Sadly. I only have one dog named after a video game and thats Kirby. All mine come from Star wars, Animes, Movies, and Cartoons. Hehehe


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

is chewy chewbacca from starwars
any one as this is a starwars home lol
i hear the movies all the time and the son runs around with his light sabers and he also collects star wars toys


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Yep Chewy is Chewbacca and Sabers full name is Darth Vaders LightSaber. My mom went to see Star wars when the first time it hit theaters. So I we grew up watching star wars.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i was thinking that saber was named after lightsaber but i didnt want to look silly incase it wasnt


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> i was thinking that saber was named after lightsaber but i didnt want to look silly incase it wasnt


Hehe yep thats his name, when Misty and Chewy had puppies about 4 months ago my husband named one of the puppies Ani from Ankin. Since she looked like chewy he decided she needed a Star wars name too. The people who adopted her changed her name to Pixie Stick.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

if i ever breed which i do intend to do next year we will have a star wars themed litter


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

freedomchis said:


> if i ever breed which i do intend to do next year we will have a star wars themed litter


I want one!! :coolwink:


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> if i ever breed which i do intend to do next year we will have a star wars themed litter


Oh that would be awesome! I cant wait, have you decided who is going to be the sire and dam?


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

yes i have lol but i want to see if they turn out right and get there health checks done when the time is right
but i will use alfie as i love him and i hope to get my own alfie baby for the ring lol


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> yes i have lol but i want to see if they turn out right and get there health checks done when the time is right
> but i will use alfie as i love him and i hope to get my own alfie baby for the ring lol


I can't wait to see Alfie babies! Of course you need to take the right procautions before breeding, I know how that goes.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

if i got one that looked like alfies daddy or grand dad i would be very happy indeed but i dont know what will happen
thank you for your comment it made me smile


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> if i got one that looked like alfies daddy or grand dad i would be very happy indeed but i dont know what will happen
> thank you for your comment it made me smile


When I had my litter a few months ago I was suprised that they resembled their mother more than there dad. But they got there dads temperment. One that my husband name Ankin had her mothers coloring but her dads markings.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

oh right see alfie looks more like his dad but his nose is a little longer
but alfie has a half brother who really did well over here in the ring and alfie i think really looks like him
i cant wait to see what happens


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

such a serious little face.


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm so happy that the puppy is named after Nico Bellic from GTA!! My husband I played that game like crazy when it came out.  

Succhh a cute little pup!! So serious too I have to agree with honeebee lol


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

He's darling! Hubby would be out of luck at my house! I'd be cuddling that baby whenever I got the chance!


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> aww hes so cuuuteee!! my other half wanted a chi that looked like him, he ended up with a king charles cav lol but he has the same markings so its kinda the same... lol!!! But He is sooo cute i just want to hug him and kiss that lil nose!! awwwww!!xxx


hehe how cute i have a cavalier aswell her names angel then my chi is bindi and my eldest dog is pip shes a welsh cattle dog  



ok and now my responce to the pics....OH MY FREAKING GOOOOOD!!! I WANT HIM LOL! i would just steal him from right under hubbys nose LOL:coolwink:


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just adore his turned up nose!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks everyone
i have to agree looking at the pics he does look very serious lol


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

His so cute Sairose, another cutie in your pack! you are so lucky, How manys that now, 9, or 8, i think little miss raven is no longer in the pack , she was just a dream , Alfie is gorgeos too, Alfie - Raven (MY HEART MELTS THINKING)  
His a cutie anyway, i noticed hubby had to go for something diff a shorthair, will he be showing him?


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

thank you everyone
poppy raven lives with my mother in law she has recently been spayed too
no the hubby wont show him although he helps with the training as we both love doing it i will be showing him though
he always wanted a short coat chihuahua when we first looked into getting a chi this was what he wanted be gave in because i love long coats so much i am happy nico is here although i must say i am a little afraid of him there personalities are so much different than the long coat i think anyway


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

He is adorable Saoirse, who did you get him from?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

I luv black/tans


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks denise he didnt get him from a shower 
thanks angie
i love black and tans too because there coats are shiny
but not as much as i love chad he is beautiful


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

He is AMAZING:love3:


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

aww he is so cute and precious


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, vera, this post was from 2008!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

HA HA just what i was going to say


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wonder how Nico turned out? He certainly was a beautiful puppy! He'd be 4 years old now.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Now that little face is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I actually started browsing through freedomchis' threads to find more pics of him. There weren't too many. I was curious to see how he turned out because he reminded me a bit of Gemma.


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

still cute though


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

These old threads always trick me!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Hubby would be a broken record, there is no way i could keep my hands off that pup! *


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Soooo many ancient threads being bumped up, really can't see the point myself


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Isn't the wife rule what's yours is mine and what's mine is mine? Lol JK he is super cute love the coloringcoloring as he matches my two. Good luck keeping your hands off


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I wonder how Nico turned out? He certainly was a beautiful puppy! He'd be 4 years old now.


I am wondering the same thing !! He was gorgeous. Certainly what I'd pick if I was to choose a pup


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

The old threads coming up is odd...though. I don't know what to say about that--it does get confusing to some people....


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

rubia said:


> The old threads coming up is odd...though. I don't know what to say about that--it does get confusing to some people....


I think in a lot of cases of late it's been people busting their buns to get to 75 posts just so's they can have a siggy, which is something I really don't understand the urgency for. 

I must be an old kill-joy 'coz I turned the ability to see anyone's siggy off ages ago, nothing worse than only getting 5 posts a page because of all the graphics.


----------

